
Show HN: Bribeshare – More Social Sharing - bribeshare
Hello,<p>I launched <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bribeshare.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bribeshare.com&#x2F;</a> because I wanted some friends to share things on my behalf, then I thought why not allow everyone to share when they come to my blog&#x2F;website. That way I could achieve organic, referral and viral website traffic.<p>As a business owner, I also wanted to do something different than everyone else, and who else pays customers to share especially when it&#x27;s not planned? It was important to me to maintain the organic philosophy.<p>We tend to get more of what we incentivize..<p>So Bribeshare allows you to embed social share buttons, which allow you to &quot;bribe&quot; visitors to share.<p>You can see an example at: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.itstimeforgreatness.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.itstimeforgreatness.com</a><p>Please comment, like, share.<p>Open for feedback of any kind.<p>Please don&#x27;t hesitate to email me at team@bribeshare.com<p>All my best,<p>Hikmet
======
sharemywin
That's against most terms of service.

~~~
bribeshare
Hi,

what is?

If you have seen that anywhere, please bring it to my attention.

Thank you for the comment!

~~~
sharemywin
You must not incentivize people to use social plugins or to like a Page. This
includes offering rewards, or gating apps or app content based on whether or
not a person has liked a Page. It remains acceptable to incentivize people to
login to your app, check in at a place or enter a promotion on your app’s
Page. To ensure quality connections and help businesses reach the people who
matter to them, we want people to like Pages because they want to connect and
hear from the business, not because of artificial incentives. We believe this
update will benefit people and advertisers alike.

[https://blog.justuno.com/understanding-facebooks-new-
policie...](https://blog.justuno.com/understanding-facebooks-new-policies-on-
incentivizing-users)

~~~
bribeshare
Hello again,

thanks for this.

However this is not at all what we are doing.

We allow you to embed social share buttons, on your website.

We dont tell anyone to like anything or don't incentivize likes.

Have you read a blog post and there was share buttons? Well, all we do is
allow the business to pay someone a dollar or whatever the advertiser has
specified as their pay per share budget.

Then the visitor just shares with their friends to encourage more people to
come and check out the blog post.

Our goal is to reward that person who's going out of their way to share.

Hopefully that helps.

If not, please don't hesitate to message, comment or email.

All the best

~~~
sharemywin
My thinking is even if you get around that your going to get a lot of
"marginal" sharers with a bunch of bot followers.

you would need to have feedback of the companies success.

~~~
bribeshare
Agreed, so we made sure that in order for a share to be approved. We first
need one unique click on the shared post. That way, fake accounts can share
all they want, but advertiser will not be charged until a unique click has
been made.

Also, the app tracks the sharing accounts. The same account can't earn more
than once even if they share 100 times.

Once again, I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. It helps me
iron out the wrinkles.

ALL THE BEST!

